# Sample library with tuning control for Sib 6



## Elephant (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello All !
I am looking for a library to use with Sibelius to replace the often out of tune internal library. Goodness knows what is going on with it, but it is frequently a quarter tone flat and is sometimes not. It seems to depend on the note I play. Very odd. And totally maddening. Can anyone suggest a library a) where the notes are actually in tune with each other, and b) if it ever needs tweaking, there is a global fine tune control that I can use whilst it is being driven by Sib 6, and c) for which there is a Sibelius soundset available. The method of using pitchbend in the Sib MIDI is an unworkable kludge, and anyway the library is out of tune with itself.

The list of libraries with a soundset is here http://www.soundsetproject.com/soundsets/

I would really appreciate if the folks that normally post on this section can let me know if they have used a library that definitely does what I need in this respect. At the moment I could n't care less about how great the actual sounds are, I just need something that is in tune and fits the above criteria.

Thanks very much all !
E


----------



## Elephant (Dec 7, 2016)

anyone ?
E


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 7, 2016)

Probably best to post on the Sibelius forum as there's very little traffic here...


----------



## Elephant (Dec 8, 2016)

wcreed51 said:


> Probably best to post on the Sibelius forum as there's very little traffic here...



Good idea Bill. In the interim, seeing your signature, would you be OK to have a quick look at your copy of EWQL and let me know whether it meets those criteria when used with Sib ? (It definitely meets the criterion for having a soundset available, but not sure about the other criteria). 

I think there are a few people here though that could give me a view ....


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 8, 2016)

For me, EWQLSO works well with Sib. Play has tuning options, though I've never felt the need to use them. A lot of people seem to like Noteperformer with Sib, but I can't comment of that.


----------



## Elephant (Dec 10, 2016)

wcreed51 said:


> For me, EWQLSO works well with Sib. Play has tuning options, though I've never felt the need to use them. A lot of people seem to like Noteperformer with Sib, but I can't comment of that.



Thanks Bill. On the subject of Noteperformer, I tried the demo. It would have been a good solution, but for my use it did not have the instrument coverage needed, and due to the way it works, the lag time means that one cannot use a standard sample library to fill in the gaps in the instrument coverage. Good concept though, and I know a lot of people are happy with it. I have just started a trial of Dorico, and the included sample library does not exhibit the tuning problem. As a matter of interest, the tuning problems are evident with both Sib 6 and Sib 5 libraries. If anyone else has experience using Sibelius 6 and external libraries and can chip in here with a solution to my original question that would be very useful.


----------

